# gptzfsboot: panic: free: guard1 fail



## cjyar (Aug 23, 2013)

I recently updated this system from 9.1 i386 to 9.2-RC1 amd64. In the process, I moved some disks around. It now has five disks, containing two mirrored ZFS pools and one UFS filesystem. Now when it boots, the loader complains 
	
	



```
panic: free: guard1 fail
```
 If I unplug the non-boot ZFS disks, the system boots fine.

How can I get the system to boot with both pools connected?

The only relevant setting I can think of is ZFS's bootfs. As far as I can tell, it's correct:

```
maxwell  bootfs    maxwell/root  local
paydirt  bootfs    -             default
```
Chris


----------

